# New to the Forum - Need Approved



## Newguy123 (Sep 6, 2018)

I am new and I am looking to start posting and responding to topics listed on the site. I think I may need approval. Thank you!


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welll, you posted this thread and it worked. 

Try posting in another forum now. Then come back here and report whether you could or not. You should be ok to post.


----------

